# Got One



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Congrats on a truly beautiful deer, I'm still waiting for my first buck!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wowzers:mg:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome deer! :thumb:


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Great deer!
And what nice pictures.


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats one fine deer there! Show with a VEry fine bow also!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great deer. Way to hold out for a Beauty!


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

Great deer, and you are correct. You can't shoot them staying at home, or by giving up. Congratulations.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice deer! Gotta push yourself sometimes! 

Good lord that a nice deer!!!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice deer and great post! Sleeping in will never get you a deer! Way to go.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

holy brow tines!

awesome deer! congrats!

Allan


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

That is truly a beauty!!! :mg:

Congrats man on a extremely nice buck!!


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

*Wow*

Holy Dyna, that is a great buck. Congrats are definetly in order. 
I am still waiting........................................


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

awsome mass, and what a left brow/bouble beam or whatever it is!


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Great buck. Lots of mass.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

Congrats ! great buck !!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

awesome looking whitetail, congrats.

Matt


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

those are some sick brow tines! nice buck


----------

